# '52 B rebuild/ oil pressure



## fleter (Apr 12, 2016)

Good morning all, I overhauled my B two years ago. I cleaned the oil pump assembly and at startup had adequate pressure, not great but OK. This spring startup and I'm at barely moving the needle. I am going to do a teardown again and do an oil system overhaul. My question is is it correct to rehone the cylinder walls lightly and can I reuse the new rings with about 70 hours on them? Any other useful bits of info are of course welcome.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy fleter, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I would drop the oil pan first, and check out the oil pump and especially the relief valve, which may be stuck open?? Maybe the suction line fell off?? It happens. 

Perhaps a rebuild kit for the pump??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with sixbales.
A complete teardown shouldn't be needed , at only 70 hours.
chances are,as sixbales said,it's due to an oil pump problem.


----------



## fleter (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks guys, sounds like good advice. I want to replace the oil pressure regulator spring as the adjusting rod appears to be all the way in. Also, when I take out the oil filter and screw in the oil filter stud and bottom, it does hang slightly off kilter. I have to slightly push the bottom over to get the bottom into the seal. This has let me to believe that the oil filter head is maybe cracked/broken. You guys are right though that dropping the pump first is the way to go, thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Pull the inspection plate on top of the crankcase in front of the operator's station. Look down inside and inspect the oil pressure feed tube that connects to the main bearing from the pump. 

That tube develops fracture cracks from vibration after only 60 years or so, and allows the oil to spray internally and the pressure to drop. 

You will also be able to see the pickup screen in the bottom of the sump from there, and they tend to have significant buildup after this much time too.


----------



## fleter (Apr 12, 2016)

great! thanks


----------

